# Internet Explorer doesn't show small images



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Hey! Now I've got a problem of my own for you guys to figure out. Internet Explorer on my own personal home computer has been giving me trouble for the last few months and I'm finally tired of it. 

Here's the issue: about 75% of the time, it won't show very small images on a web page. For example, this image:







will usually show up as the red "X" (as well as very small images from any site). Now, if I hit refresh, I've got another 25% chance of them loading. On the other hand, if I right-click on one of them and choose "Show Picture", all instances of that picture on the page will appear INSTANTLY.

Ever hear of such thing?


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I have the same problem!! You should probably give your home system specs!

Edited to add that it mainly happens on this site!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Good call -- don't you hate when people don't include their specs? 

Windows XP Pro SP1 w/ Internet Explorer 6


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Especially the BOSS!!  My machine has been doing this for about a year!

Maybe we should use the Tech guy search feature


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Care to include your specs? Wonder what could do such a thing...

Also, I have no software firewalls, etc. I have Norton AntiVirus 8.0 Corporate, but it has no web interface. The only add-on to IE I have is Google's toolbar, which includes the pop-up blocker, but this problem certainly existed before I installed that.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Running win98se, IE 6, running zone alarm, avg antivirus, no pop up stoppers.
I do know that it still happens if I don't have the above programs installed!
Does it only happen here?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Nah, happens on just about any web site with small pics for me... Often the pics are blank.gif files that only act has placeholders... so it shows up with a red X, but when I right-click, Show Picture, it just goes away.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Have you tried the steps in this article?
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=283807
Also do you have the lastest version of java?
Going to double check mine now!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Got the latest Java, but I doubt that's related... Just went through those steps and "Auto Select" wasn't check in my languages... just did that. We'll see.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I mainly get the blank squares where the arrows or smiles are supose to show up. I have checked many things in the past and haven't found the correct answer so I just right click, show pictures. I 'll ask my Girls and find out if it does it on the sites they go to!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Still no good for me.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

OK someone get their butt in here and help the boss!


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Since I don't know *exactly* what repair will fix, I tend to try/post that quite a bit.

For XP:

318378 - Repair Internet Explorer 
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=318378

Hope more jump in here....I've never seen that problem. Will be interesting to see what fixes it.

sekirt


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Mike the trouble is called Microsoft.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi, Mike;

I had the same problem (with TSG only) for a while...

It started about a month ago for no discernable reason. I was using IE6 with BellSouth DSL. I moved and now I'm unable to get DSL. Here's the strange part... since I'm back to using dial-up, the problem no longer exists!

This has me wondering if connection speed might be related. Perhaps with broadband the page loads faster than the small images can display?


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Ooops!

I may be wrong about the date my problem started. It began right after the upgrade to VB3... I initially thought that might be causing the problem, but it didn't start *immediately* after the upgrade; it was a few days later.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I've been having it here for a long time (well before the VB3 upgrade), and only with my DSL connected PCs. The dialup at home never has this problem.

IE6 and Win2k on all machines

I'm thinking along the same lines as brushmaster, that DSL connection is affecting it.


----------



## shaynas_mom (Dec 21, 2002)

I uninstalled and reinstalled Norton Internet Security because of weird errors where I'm positive something was minorly corrupted on there. I don't even have the ads or the popups blocked (I have Spybot do that job for me). I have Win98 and Explorer 6. I have Comcast Cable Modem. This started with minor non-displays of pictures -- now it's everything!!! Stupid question, but would me showing my Hijack This log give any clues to anyone? I'm honestly thinking it's this *&^% Norton Internet Security that's doing this.

I can't see *&^#! - I mean, even on this page where the emoticons should show, it shows the boxes with "stick out tongue", "confused" - I'm getting nervous. I don't, repeat don't want to reinstall Windows just because of this. I followed the instructions for Active X, etc. I'm good at following instructions but bad at explaining technically.

This is crazy!

THANK YOU!

Shayna's Mom


----------



## shaynas_mom (Dec 21, 2002)

All I did was go into Internet Options, Advanced and hit Restore Defaults and *magically* all my images come back. What could I have possibly hit to make them disappear (and gradually, no less - not all at once!) like that?

It's like a nightmare I woke up from and find it was only a bad dream.

The rest of life should be like this - push a button and it's all good!


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Hi shaynas_mom,

More than likely, you had turned off images in your Advanced settings, and restoring defaults rest it to show the images. It would be hard to check if that were the case now, but it would seem likely.

If you ever have proiblems viewing all of your images again, open Internet Explorer, go to Tools, Internet Options, Advanced tab, and scroll down to the Multimedia section and make sure that there is a tick in the box for *show pictures*. Click Apply and OK to close the windows and save the changes.


----------



## paxett (May 23, 2004)

brushmaster1 said:


> Hi, Mike;
> 
> I had the same problem (with TSG only) for a while...
> 
> ...


This was very interesting. I have tried all of the tips above earlier (had problems with small gifs not showing). So i tried this idea out...

I got a 2,5Mbit connection, o limited my IE connection with Netlimiter down to 15kb/s. And yes it worked like a charm.

So it seems like the page loads to fast with my regular connection but when i limit it there is time for the small images to display. So for me your theory is correct


----------



## ApexWebSoltn (May 25, 2004)

I've done a little research into this. I haven't nailed down the cause yet, but I'll try some of the above. Thanks so much for the info. I'll report back if I isolate the cause.

My PC is Windows XP Home, with Norton AV 2003, ZA. MSIE 6.0.2800...
DSL connection.

The "DSL connection too fast" theory occurred to me, too, but I ruled it out (maybe too soon?). My reason was the discovery that this issue occurs with large images.

Yes, it can occur with large images. MSIE skips images as large as this 800x469 image, when it appears multiple times on a page. MSIE skips them just as often as tiny images.

The more often an image appears, the more likely MSIE is to skip it. If different source URL's are used, then then there will be no skipping, but then MSIE has to download them individually, which defeats the purpose of repeating an image -- and slows down users of other browsers.

Placement on the page, reordering the CSS to display the images earlier or later, and preloading the image have no effect. The type of image makes no difference: PNG, GIF, or JPG. It even occurs when the image is in the cache from viewing a previous page with that image!

It APPEARS to be a small image thing since larger images tend not to be repeated. The correlation, then, is with multiple images on the page, and with MSIE. There may be a broadband connection, after all. Maybe I was too hasty.

This is yet another way that MSIE stinks, and is getting left behind by today's browsers.


----------



## adamw19 (Jun 16, 2004)

I just so happened to have the same problem and came across this thread... I have found a solution to it. Open your registry and delete the following folders under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Name-Space-Handler

http
https
ftp

Leave the mk folder alone. Then restart your computer.


----------



## ApexWebSoltn (May 25, 2004)

Thanks, Adam. I found this article which gives details: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=312496

I probably got this problem from installing Real Player.

I'm not about to disable HTTP compression on my server, as Micro$oft suggests, but rather to either do what you suggest, or to remove Real Player and see if that helps.

By the way, Micro$oft says you can delete any one of the keys (e.g., https but not http). You don't have to delete them all.

Thanks again,


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

but seems the latest IE service pack fixes the problem, so if you are up-to-date with IE, then this should not be the issue.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I can't tell from the thread wheter or not there has been a resolution to this problem or not.

Do these pages in question preload the images prior to the page loading and cache them? It sounds more like a caching problem. The only other time I have seen this happen was with AV software, disabled the web check functionality and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 2, 2002)

I've been having the same problem for eons. I can't even remember when it started.

Windows XP Home SP1 w/ Internet Explorer 6 SP1, AVG anti-virus.

All IE updates have been downloaded and it still happens. Same thing with my HP Laptop with same software configuration.


----------



## suny (Apr 10, 2002)

I have the dreaded red x's too! When this page came up it was all but unreadable.....I changed the encoding from Western European (ISO) to WE (Windows) and now I can see and read it correctly. But it sure gets aggravating having to change the encoding on almost every page I pull up.

On some (most, but not all) web pages I download, instead of pictures I get red x's. Therefore I have no idea if the x is a link I want or some stupid ad I don't want. On the problem pages, if I change the encoding from Western European (ISO) to Western European (Windows) the pictures will load and I can see what is on the page. Changing the encoding and reloading each page is time consuming and VERY irritating when you are loading many pages daily. (I had this problem on my old hard drive after a couple years of use. Tried all the usual things and nothing worked. Finally uninstalled two or three programs I liked and the problem cleared up. It appeared that AdAware was the culprit. That's not the case this time.)

Now, after a year or so of no problems on my new hard drive suddenly the maddening red x's appeared! I again searched the web for answers........and tried everything that was suggested. Nothing worked. For a while I found if I repaired IE 6 that USUALLY, not always, would correct the problem until the next time I shut down and restarted. On the restart the reds were there again. So I had to repair IE 6 every time just prior to shutdown. Got pictures on next startup and no problems, usually. But if I shutdown and didn't repair IE 6, on the next startup the reds were back. Since nothing happens while the computer is shutdown I assumed the problem was caused during startup  but I don't know what was doing it. But now even repairing IE6 doesn't work. And I keep updated on win98, OE6 and IE6 and that has never fixed the problem.

Recently I reinstalled Windows 98. Hated to do that but couldn't stand the red x's any longer! She worked fine for a few days then reds started again. One suggestion I've gotten is to reformat but experience tells me that in a short time I will have red x's again so I'm not disposed to do that yet. Any thoughts? Apparently a large number of people have the problem cause I found several suggestions online...but nothing that corrects my problem.

Suggestions I've tried: Tools/Options/ Show Pictures is checked. Under Links/ Toggle Images is set correctly. Auto-Select for encoding is checked. Checked the register for correct settings for jpgs and gifs as Microsoft site suggested. Thinking it might be Sygate FireWall or Norton SW security causing the problem I shut them off and went to sygate.com (a safe site that comes in encoded WE (ISO) and it still came in with x's instead of gifs and jpgs.

Jpgs and gifs seem to load OK if the encoding for the page I'm loading is Western European (Windows). If the encoding for the page is Western European (ISO) I get red x's instead of pictures. If it's a security program stopping the gifs and jpgs from loading (as I thought it might be) it looks like they would be stopped regardless of the encoding of the page. But then I know nothing about encoding.........except that I can't get Western European (Windows) selection to hold !!!!!!

I have a Hewlett Packard Pavilion 8480 Z. Using Win98, 192 megs RAM, 20 gig Maxtor HD, and for protection Sygate Personal Firewall 5.5 and Norton System Works 2003.

Hope this makes sense. And desperately hope you can help,
Suny


----------



## adamw19 (Jun 16, 2004)

Suny, read my above post and see if that fixes it.


----------



## suny (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks Adam. Appreciate your suggestion. I'll check that out.
Suny


----------



## msticme (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi guys.... just wanted you to know I had the same problem and followes that link abbove and you have to go to internet options and then advanced and either restore defaul or look for link that says show pictures
Have a nice day !


----------



## msticme (Sep 14, 2008)

my windows vista was great when i got it one year ago but had to recover it and java became a problem ...every time i try to close a game window it;s a nullppointer whatever ...tired of it ....what java do i need really all these updates make things worse not better...windows visa hime ,compaq presario any help at all i 'll appreciate it 
thanks people!


----------

